
Ousted Renault-Nissan Boss Ghosn Leaves Japan for Lebanon - mc32
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-renault-nissan-ghosn-lebanon/ousted-renault-nissan-boss-ghosn-leaves-japan-for-lebanon-idUSKBN1YY1FM
======
atlasunshrugged
Fascinating, Lebanon isn't exactly where I would want to be spending a lot of
time right now with the political upheaval but I guess if you're maybe fearing
extradition and long prison sentences abroad it's a perfect place to hunker
down and engage in legal battle after legal battle to stop any extradition or
punishment until you die or a settlement is reached.

~~~
anonu
Lebanon is a country of multiple realities. What is reported on in the media
and most people's perception is that it's a dangerous country in the middle
East and everything is falling apart.

The truth always lies somewhere in the middle.

The country is, as nassim taleb would say, anti fragile. It survives and
pockets of people thrive despite...

Also, don't be surprised if ghosn becomes the next president. Who knows if his
sudden appearance in the country may be because of this. His name has been
shortlisted in the past.

~~~
atlasunshrugged
Really? My impression was that the political environment was very unstable
right now. I am aware that it's not an incredibly dangerous place, I've had a
few friends visit and I've met some govt or pseudo govt people from there when
I worked for the Estonian gov because they liked our e-gov initiatives and it
seemed very interesting.

Ghosn becoming the President would be quite a twist, I wouldn't have been
shocked if that happened before but now that he's been charged with crimes
abroad that seems like an odd choice to elect someone who may be wanted abroad
for crimes and who may have to deal with leaders of those nations for trade
deals, aid, etc.

~~~
anonu
Lebanon did not have a government for 2 years just a few years ago. The
country was maybe better off then than with the corrupt politicians being
chased away now...

The NGO support structure that was built throughout the civil war, centered
around churches and mosques, continues to provide massive social services to
the needy. This is a type of anti fragility in a social fabric that builds up
when the govt is incapable of doing it themselves.

The irony of ghosn being considered for president is that he is accused of the
same style of corruption that much of the ruling class has faced in recent
months...

